# New owner: Help needed with 2 electrical probs.



## jrcybrphunk (Jun 22, 2006)

Hi, 

I recently bought a 1993 GXE, and I'm having a couple of electrical issues. Help/input would be greatly appreciated. Probs:

Back speakers aren't working. I replaced them, however, this didn't solve prob. Is there a fuse somewhere in the trunk that I"m missing? Other fuses all appear fine, and the front speakers work.

Alarm goes off every few days for no reason. I disconnected power from battery to reset the computer on recommendation of a mechanic friend. This worked, but only for a few days. Any ideas? Is it possible to turn off completely? I do not need it...

Thoughts/advice mucho appreciated.

JR


----------



## internetautomart (Mar 8, 2004)

you can unplug the anti-theft module and that will deactivate the alarm.
if you have a bose system then chances are both rear speakers are blown.


----------



## jrcybrphunk (Jun 22, 2006)

thx for the quick reply.

i installed new speakers. still nothing. any ideas?

also, can you tell me where i'd find the anti-theft module?

cheers,

JR


----------



## internetautomart (Mar 8, 2004)

the bose system doesn't like non-bose speakers.
I WON'T tell you where the module is, you need to search for it.
http://www.nissanforums.com/j30-1989-1994-chassis/92318-nissan-maxima-shop-manual.html


----------



## jrcybrphunk (Jun 22, 2006)

k. thx.

done.

JR


----------



## jrcybrphunk (Jun 22, 2006)

i just checked...and i have the Clarion system. i have installed a new deck/CD player and front speakers are working.

any help as to why the back ones aren't would be appreciated.

thx.

JR


----------



## MyGreenMax94 (Dec 17, 2005)

jrcybrphunk said:


> i just checked...and i have the Clarion system. i have installed a new deck/CD player and front speakers are working.
> 
> any help as to why the back ones aren't would be appreciated.
> 
> ...


The rear amp wire needs to be hooked up...Splice it in with the power antenna wire..


----------



## jrcybrphunk (Jun 22, 2006)

Perfect...I'll try that tonight.

Thx.

JR


----------



## jrcybrphunk (Jun 22, 2006)

Fixed both problems. Thanks for the help!

JR


----------



## paronen (Nov 30, 2013)

*Need help bypassing rear speakers amp to USE OEM wiring and OEM rear speakers*



jrcybrphunk said:


> Fixed both problems. Thanks for the help!
> 
> JR


Exactly HOW did you fix both problems? I've installed an aftermarket 1 DIN head unit - used a harness adapter for my '93 GXE. Front speakers work fine, rear speakers now dead. Read a number of entries in Nissan Forums re: using OEM wiring to OEM speakers by bypassing rear speakers amp (CLARION - NOT BOSE SYSTEM!), but NONE of what I find is conclusive - particularly as far as exactly WHICH color wires to splice together (i.e., different forum entries describe basically the same process, but the wire colors don't agree with each other, or with the colors going into my rear speakers amp, for that matter).

Would very much appreciate a clear answer.

MY connector has the following wire colors wired into it (counting across from left to right, first top then bottom, facing side of connector side that plugs into amp):

Yellow
Green
Black/yellow stripe
Black/pink (?) stripe
Orange
Black
NOT USED

Blue
Orange
Light Green
NOT USED
NOT USED
Yellow/green stripe
Brown/black stripe


----------



## internetautomart (Mar 8, 2004)

the wiring harness for the radio that you bought should have 2 blue wires. 1 goes to the power antenna and the other goes to turn on the amp.


----------

